# good deal or NOT ???



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

http://lancaster.craigslist.org/tls/5963464800.html

Would love to hear advise on this post ….since it would be my very first scroll saw


----------



## ralbuck (Mar 12, 2012)

As a fan of scrollsaws; for over 6 decades now; NO!

It is not a particularly good deal.

A The Delta part is fine; I do not like the blade fastening mechanism on them , but that is a strictly personal deal.

B. A- 2 peed is wrong twice= never the right speed-either too fast or too slow! Get variable speed it will be much more versatile for all sorts of materials and projects.

C. To me it is too spendy at right around $200 you can get a 18" variable speed Porter -Cable at Lowe's. I have one and like it as well as I did my DW except for the aluminum table on the P-C. But just keeping it waxed-I had to do that on the cast-iron table on the DW also. ( NW OR- has a rust issue).

D. New comes with a warranty.

Hope this helps, I still have a scrollsaw that is past 60 years old and still works-used very little for the last 40 years as I needed more capacity and power.

I like the blade tensioning in front and on the top, the back is usable; but underneath is a real pain in the butt.
The 16 inch is a usable capacity for most projects.

Good Luck and I will be interested in what you buy.

DeWalt is a decent saw too. Many of the higher end (Hegner, Excaliber and others) ones run up too a grand or more. So start with a cheaper unit to find out if you really like it before spending HUGE $$$$$$$.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

IMO, Not. It's a $50 saw at most.
Here is basically the same saw in your area for $35.
Here is a brand new variable speed craftsman for $5 more than the Delta you were looking at.
(Note: it says "5 speed", but it's actually a variable speed model)
Don't know how far this one is from you, but here is a Hitachi CW40 for $70.

There are always good deals on scroll saws popping up…

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

I've had my Ryobi for about 16 years now and it still works perfect. It is variable speed, uses pinned and unpinned blades, and the blower works very well to keep the dust out of my vision. $99 now http://www.homedepot.com/p/Ryobi-1-2-Amp-16-in-Corded-Scroll-Saw-SC165VS/205419917


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm sorry to tell you: *Don't*

For me this is one that vibrates to much. It would be waste of your money.

Maybe this article from LJ Scrollsawgirl will help.


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

Tony, I bought a new Ryobi some years back and gave it away when a good 20year old Hegner came up for sale.
The Hegner had all the upgrades including a foot pedal and runs very smoothly. 
Save up your pennies and buy the best you can, well worth. 
Just my two bobs worth…


----------



## BadBob (Oct 13, 2008)

The saw you are looking at is way over priced for a used saw.

I own an old AMT cast iron single speed, old RBI Hawk Two Speed and Excalibur EX21. I never use anything but the highest speed. I'm not sure having different speeds is useful unless you are cutting something other than wood.

The important thing to me is how long does it take to change the blade and retension the blade. The EX21 wins no contest.


----------



## Kelster58 (Dec 2, 2016)

I am inclined to agree with the others here. I don't think I would buy this saw. Good luck !


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

I have this Delta model, and have had it for 23-24yr. I agree with all the above. It still runs great though the blade system is a bit weak and a PITA. I originally paid $179 NEW, at the time. Today this saw is a $50 saw and NOT more.

There are better scroll saws out there. IMO, buy new.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

thank you for all the great replies …... I know now it is overpriced ….when you start out looking ..it just fills up your mind to fast ….good to have other opinions …I know I could get new …but just not sure how much I will use this type of saw ….then again I don't want to end up with …. a vibrating piece of crap :<(( ..... that I will never use ….....THANKS AGAIN :<))
I really appreciate it


----------



## Styles (Dec 7, 2016)

I just bought an older Delta that is pinned and pinless, single speed off craigslist for $20. If you are patient, you will find one in that range all day any day. Both of my scroll saws (Delta and Craftsman) were off craigslist for $20. Patience is all you need.


----------



## CharleyL (Mar 10, 2009)

The resale value of a better saw is much higher, so if you decide that scrolling is not for you, you will have a much better chance of getting your money back. This thing is not worth $50 let alone what he is asking for it. Get yourself a good quality saw and you will have a much better chance of enjoying scrolling too, but if you don't, you will be able to sell the better saw for almost what you paid for it.

Charley


----------



## PaulDoug (Sep 26, 2013)

If you can, maybe a friend has a scroll saw. Have a look and try theirs out. It will give you an idea of what is important. You have received good advice here. I started out with a cheap model craftsman. Had to get on my knees and use two tools to change/put the blade in the bottom holder. Needless to say I didn't use it much. I know I like scrolling, but the saw was too much hassle. When I really wanted to seriously get into scrolling, I gave that saw away and apologized for doing it. Got a "remanufactured" Dewalt for around $300. It had a warranty. Changed my life. Now I scroll all the time.

Scrolling can be more complex than people think. Lots to learn. Many types of scrolling. If you really get interested, Scroll saw Village has a very active forum, tons of info and articles and lots and lots of free patterns.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> ...but just not sure how much I will use this type of saw ….
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


If you continue with T & J plans you will get all the opportunities to use one. This is ideal for all those complex fender and mud-guard shapes… and off the tool to boot… with virtually no sanding (minimal). Furthermore I consider it the next most safest tool in my workshop… next to the broom.

I bought a cheapo one at the start as it wasn't much dearer than a good coping saw. Two semi cheap scroll saws later the shekels spent accumulated and at the end I hadn't made much of a saving. Finally I bit the bullet and bought an Excalibur (Hegners were not available) and if I deducted all the money wasted on the cheaper ones… it would have cost "just" a couple of hundred more… Now I have a quality tool that will not fail me and need to be replaced.

Bottom line… If you want to save money become a financier. If you want good woodworking results buy quality tools… the best you can afford (even if you have to sacrifice a beer or two).


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

hello all , what about this one :
http://www.sears.com/craftsman-16inch-variable-speed-scroll-saw-21602/p-00921602000P


----------



## ralbuck (Mar 12, 2012)

I think that for the money that is a much better deal than the used one.

If you end up hating it you should be able to get at least 3/4 of your money back from this one. 
The only thing I can see that may or may not be an issue is the location of the vacuum port. It may get in the way and it may not. 
I have had very good and very poor Craftsman tools.

It is not going to be a Excalibur or Hawk, but should be a very serviceable unit for a long time.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

that's what I thought not a bad deal …also really good reviews…..... variable speed ,takes both blades


----------



## tomsteve (Jan 23, 2015)

gr8hunter, I think something that has to be known is what your intentions are for the scrollsaw. if you intend to cut occasionally and not use it much, then that craftsman is a good deal. if you intend to get into scrollsaw work where the say can run a few hours at a time, it will probably not last long.
I say this after burning through 2 craftsman saws doing scrollsaw fretwork. the 1st started having problems after about 30 hours of use on it. the 2nd didn't last 20 hours before problems started occurring.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

that's what I am planning to use it to cut windows out of my models so once in awhile probably would not even use it for a scroll saw pattern ….maybe cutting some wheels also


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

rewind back to 8 days ago …I was in search for a scroll saw …..now today I own 2 …a craftsmen that I purchased new …and somehow I ended up with a 19?? 24" delta/Rockwell I believe model 1200 …no motor mounted on it …but have the motor / switch …some cords …. is any one looking for 1 like this as I did not want to put time into it thing is heavy …so now I'm thinking I would unload it for what I payed $40.00


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

That Delta is an awesome score - those things are real workhorses. I've had my eye out for one for years. I'd be willing to drive a bit to get one… but you are about 1000 miles from me, which is a bit too far unfortunately 

Cheers,
Brad


----------

